# Do you ever feel great warmth enter your hands/body?



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

On Friday night, I was just sitting on the sofa and an incredible warmth entered my hands and arms. It scared the crap out of me. It was very apparent and not in my mind.

My biggest fear in coming back into myself is this:

If I just let my body return to normal, will it make big changes or take big chances, chances which could literally kill me?

For some reason, I have a hard time trusting my body, even though I know this is important to healing and what is keeping me anxious.

I am always thinking "My God, I have this body, and I'm stuck with this body whether I like it or not. I have to live my whole life in this body." And then I thought "Well, what if I don't like this body and want another one."

But I can't have another body. And the fact that I have to be this organism with hair and tissue and skin and muscule, swaggering around, is just too bizarre.

How do you forget about your existence and do other things? To me, the fact that we're here and building stuff and creating more people is just amazing. It's too amazing to not be obsessed with, I think.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Warmth entering your hands is a very good sign as it means that your nervous system is loosening up from its tension and the more flow and adaptability in your physical body the more flow and adaptability your mind will have.

My feelings about obsession is that obsessing about such things is just another way of your mind preventing yourself from fully feeling and being present in the experience, in other words it is another defence mechanism.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

1a....I was trolling and saw your post and decided to come out of hiding to give a helping hand...this sensation of warmth sounds familiar to me...My step father is prone to anxiety and when he was younger had full blown attacks....he mentioned to me that the scariest one he ever had was while driving and he said he thought he heard a pop noise and then his chest was flooded with an intense heat....he pulled over and told my mother to call an ambulance because he was certain his heart had exploded....she talked him out of the thought loop and he said it went away almost as fast as it came.....he said he had alot of episodes like this and a few out of body as well.....which I interpreted as intense episodes of dp.....anyways i think this is just another somatic symptom of anxiety and I am sure that you will be fine....cheers.....


----------

